# Bath time and Naming



## KittyCakes (Jan 31, 2018)

How can I introduce my new boys to a bath? I have a bird bath in their cage now but they don't seem to Intrested in it yet.

I also need some name ideas! ?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Some budgies enjoy bathing and others don't.
There are various things you can try. You may also find they ignore the bath for a long time and then suddenly one will decide to try it and then they'll all like it! :laugh:

You can also try placing a few fresh basil leaves or some lettuce leaves in the water. That may interest them in the bath.

Some budgies love to rub against or roll on wet leaves.
You can hang wet romaine lettuce or kale leaves in the cage or place them in a shallow dish in or on the cage to see if your budgies like them.

Some budgies enjoy being very lightly misted with room temperature water. 
Do NOT squirt the water directly on the budgie. 
Aim it up into the air and let the water mist settle down over the budgie gently. 
You should be able to easily tell if he likes it or doesn't want any part of it.
Some budgies do enjoy playing under a light trickle of water in the sink.
Other budgies simply don't enjoy bathing which is fine as all budgies are cleaning and oiling their feathers when they preen.

If your budgie is shaking his head, tail and feet after he's been in the water, that's quite normal. It's like a dog shaking after it gets wet.

Saffron (a yellow spice) and Jaune (the word for yellow in French) might be possibilities for names.

To say Jaune, think of the French name Jean, a form of John. Say "Jean" but make the kind of short "o" noise you make more into sounding like the word "oh"

You can also take a look at this thread for some name ideas:

http://www.talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/271522-unique-names-unique-budgies.html*


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

I love the name saffron! Of course naming budgies after citrus fruits is good too! (Lemon Drop agrees) I tend to like the names related to color or personality. Yellow names: Buttercup, Lemon, Sunshine, Sunny, Gelb (German for yellow), Sherbet (like the dessert), Banana, Daffy - short for Daffodil, Topaz, Goldy, Mustard. Other names I like for birds: Bertie, Nutmeg, Juniper.

Let us know what lovely names you pick!

Goldenwing (and Lemon Drop) :lutino linnie:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You've been given great advice regarding bathing!

I look forward to hearing what you name them! Here's some random name ideas below:

Goldfinch and Oriole (both birds, Goldie and Ori for short!)
Jack and Morgan (sound good together)
Kipper and Toast
Dragon and Phoenix


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Cute birds!

For names what about Lemon and Mango?


----------

